# This forum is only for the All-New 2012 Beetle



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

If you have a "New Beetle" produced from 1998 to 2010, you need to post in this forum instead: http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5-New-Beetle-amp-New-Beetle-Convertible


----------

